# Mantids spending more time looking at eachother then eating



## benmoore (Oct 21, 2006)

Ahhh Ive been very concerned for one of my marbled mantids since its last shed... its getting really thin and hasnt eaten anything or shown any intrest....

However today i walked past and noticed it pressed up against the side of the houseing looking at the mantis in the tank next to it which was doing the exact same thing.

Could they be more intrested in defending territory then eating at the moment?

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2006)

They don't defend territory. Most likely the are interested in their neighbor as a meal. Try feeding them something. If they won't eat maybe the food is too large?


----------



## benmoore (Oct 21, 2006)

> They don't defend territory. Most likely the are interested in their neighbor as a meal. Try feeding them something. If they won't eat maybe the food is too large?


they have plenty of food of varying sizes inside their tanks

there are 4 crickets ranging from about 1/8 of the mantises size to 1/2

doesnt seem that intrested in any


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2006)

ok go and put paper or dividers inbetween the containers so they can't see eachother


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2006)

You can stop them from seeing each other. Mine all can see each other and its never a problem. Maybe they are just not interested in crickets? Try something that flies like a fly or a moth as those usually get a mantids attention pretty fast.


----------



## benmoore (Oct 21, 2006)

> ok go and put paper or dividers inbetween the containers so they can't see eachother


just trying that now


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2006)

is it working?


----------



## benmoore (Oct 23, 2006)

> is it working?


Yes it worked very well - the mantis ate its first cricket in a while

today they are back next to eachother and the mantis has regained its massive appetite  

thank you!


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 23, 2006)

thats why i'm here


----------

